# DIY canister filter, Improved easy to use lid.



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't really have anything to add, but I want to say...

That can is sick bro, looks like a space shuttle. Hows it working with the loud pump?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Sarge,

Kinda sounds like one to.

It seemed like it worked good, I've only ran it in the tub so far. If I hoked it up in the living room my wife wouldnt be to happy with me. I plan on painting it black when I get it working.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

i had plans for doing the same thing and wanted to use the same pump. i went to a lfs and they told me it was too weak and the water would only be trickling out. it depends on how big the housing, media, tubing size, amount of corners etc... the guy at the lfs was showing me the big models of the quiteones. expensive. most big commercial canisters have big pumps. the guy may have been trying to rip me off but i dropped my plans for my 30g and im going to build one for my 10g. let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet, What is that some kind of square pvc? I know ive seen that stuff before but my mind is drawing a blank.

I would look for some open cell sponge that will fit nicely in there or just buy it in sheets cut to fit and stack them up.

The other day I searched the web for DIY canisters and yours get an A++. Good job, I hope you dont get mad if I use your general idea to build one. I dont see why the 
Quiet one 1200 wont do the job. Thats the same pump they use to run the rainbow lifeguard modular filters. You can buy that pump online for about 30 bucks and all the reviews I read are great.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

are you able to open the canister for maintenance? I see you have a plug at the top but it looks like it's cemented in. The problem that people have found making diy canisters is to be accessible. Although I could be wrong. And also, could you tell me why you chose to put the inlet and outlet both at the bottom instead of one at the top and one at the bottom on the side?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

chuukus said:


> Sweet, What is that some kind of square pvc? I know ive seen that stuff before but my mind is drawing a blank.
> 
> I would look for some open cell sponge that will fit nicely in there or just buy it in sheets cut to fit and stack them up.
> 
> ...


Its a 5x5 vinyl post, you can get one 8' long at H.D. for around $20.

Ill look into a sponge. I also did a search, The only one that looked like it might work was on Monster fish keeper. This one is based on it. Use the idea if you want, just dont blame me if it floods your house.:hihi: I plan on using a intake that only goes into the tank a couple of inches, for a few weeks. That way it cant drain the entire tank, if it does start to leak.

That pump is around $40 w/tax in the store here. Thanks for telling me a little more about it.

Brion


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> are you able to open the canister for maintenance? I see you have a plug at the top but it looks like it's cemented in. The problem that people have found making diy canisters is to be accessible. Although I could be wrong. And also, could you tell me why you chose to put the inlet and outlet both at the bottom instead of one at the top and one at the bottom on the side?


This is a pic of the lid, it is a 4" clean out. Im going to glue tabs to the top so I can open it with out a pipe wrench. I used teflon tape to seal the threads.










If you look the out flow comes to the top inside. I wanted to keep it uniform, also wanted to brace both pipes so the seals wouldnt break when I put the tubes on. I did want to put the pump inside, but if I cant find an easy way to remove it,to get to the media, may end up outside.

Happy to answer your questions,

Brion


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow that's some creativity. Awesome job.. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome can't wait to see it finished


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

You could use a bulk head at the bottome 3/4" TXT and then use a pump like the Mag Drive pump. You can use those external. That way you could still get to the pump and fit even more media in the container. Looks good.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nifty. How much $$ have you spent on it?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

brion0 said:


> This is a pic of the lid, it is a 4" clean out. Im going to glue tabs to the top so I can open it with out a pipe wrench. I used teflon tape to seal the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I see, yeah I thought if you used a screw cap at the top, that it would require plenty of work to get it off, as it has to be screwed in tight. I have researched this a little before because I wanted to put a fuge inside with macroalgae with clear pvc, but I stopped as I switched to freshwater. But I found the best choice would be to put a union towards the top, but I haven't found any unions bigger then 2" so far and those are like $12 at the cheapest which is a lot. Although in what I'm doing, 2" might work 

Good luck in your project, I want to see it work


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Wow that's some creativity. Awesome job.. Can't wait for more pics


Thanks


> You could use a bulk head at the bottome 3/4" TXT and then use a pump like the Mag Drive pump. You can use those external. That way you could still get to the pump and fit even more media in the container. Looks good.


Think this is what im leaning toward.


> Very nifty. How much $$ have you spent on it?


Just under $60, that includes tubing, enough parts to make the intake,spray bar,an a inline heater like the one eyebeatbadger made. The pump I planed on using was on clearence at Lowes for $8.99. Ill cut the cord off an use it for my lights, so its not a total loss. After I get another pump it will have around $90 into the whole project.
I did spend quite a few hours putting thing together. If I was paid for my time,could have bought a nice filter. I enjoy fabricating, an Ive been home alot lately, so its good to keep me busy. 

Thanks for the kind words an questions,
Brion.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haagenize,


> Hmm I see, yeah I thought if you used a screw cap at the top, that it would require plenty of work to get it off, as it has to be screwed in tight. I have researched this a little before because I wanted to put a fuge inside with macroalgae with clear pvc, but I stopped as I switched to freshwater. But I found the best choice would be to put a union towards the top, but I haven't found any unions bigger then 2" so far and those are like $12 at the cheapest which is a lot. Although in what I'm doing, 2" might work
> 
> Good luck in your project, I want to see it work


Yes, it could be a pain to remove, certainly not as easy as a store bought one. I do plan on adding to the lid, so it works like a wing nut. I thought of making a lid would snap on or use some sort of clip. But the sewer clean out cost around $6, an I knew it would give me a tight seal. An with a little teflon tap it seals in a few turns. Another thing I thought about was looking at the millitary surplus store here, last time I was their they had a bunch of water tight containers. One of them may haved worked well, if I make another Ill go look at them first.

Ill get it hooked up in a week or so, an put up some more pics, tell you all how its working.

Brion


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quiet One pumps are quiet. They are the only pumps I run on my reef tanks and FW tanks. I currently have a Quiet One 6000, 2 5000's anmd a 3000. The 6000 has been runnign for 4 years straight externally with no noise or any other problems. I did have one problem with my 3000 after 6 years of use, where the case cracked. (It was the older model) I emailed Quiet One and told them about the problem, and they sent me a new one at no cost after 6 years of the original purchase date.They are great pumps. Here is a link where you can get them cheap. 


http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/2321/Quiet-One-Pump


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

were did you find the square pvc? and this is for a 29g? WoW Looks Good


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks *Blown 346*,

Ive been waiting to hear from someone like you. Makes me feel better about droping the cash for another pump.

*xGROMx*

Its a 5x5 vinyl post, $20 at H.D. for 8'.

Brion


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Haagenize,
> 
> 
> Yes, it could be a pain to remove, certainly not as easy as a store bought one. I do plan on adding to the lid, so it works like a wing nut. I thought of making a lid would snap on or use some sort of clip. But the sewer clean out cost around $6, an I knew it would give me a tight seal. An with a little teflon tap it seals in a few turns. Another thing I thought about was looking at the millitary surplus store here, last time I was their they had a bunch of water tight containers. One of them may haved worked well, if I make another Ill go look at them first.
> ...


Ooh I see, I was planning a week ago on making a in-line refugium for saltwater, as usually it is placed in the sump. I tried to research something about it and I couldn't find anything. Not many people tried to do one I suppose. But If you're not friendly with refugiums and saltwater, most people put live sand and Chaetomorpha Algae. If you don't know what that is, it is a algae which each cell grows end to end, creating long, stiff strands. It grows in filamentous clumps, resembling a ball of fishing line. Chaetomorpha Algae removes both phosphates and nitrates from the water. Making it ideal for saltwater. 

So I plan to run this inline, with a Male Adapter, 1/2" x 1/2" barb into a Reducer from 1/2" to 2" then 1' of Clear PVC Piping, which goes into a 2" Union into a Reducer from 2" to 1/2" and back to a male adapter.

On the inside will be eggcrate on each side so Chaeto can't go out and then there will be a light on the outside.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.hosexpress.com/camandgroove/import.htm
http://www.indianairrigation.com/pdf/CAMLOCK%20COUPLERS.pdf
Haagenize,

These couplers might work for you, prices are a little steep. Second one has poly, the page looks old. Checked out a 2" union at lowes, just under $9.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bought the Quiet One 1200 pump yesterday. Will paint every thing today, hook it up friday or saterday.

Brion


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

brion0 said:


> http://www.hosexpress.com/camandgroove/import.htm
> http://www.indianairrigation.com/pdf/CAMLOCK%20COUPLERS.pdf
> Haagenize,
> 
> These couplers might work for you, prices are a little steep. Second one has poly, the page looks old. Checked out a 2" union at lowes, just under $9.


Yeah I saw the 2" unions at Lowes also, I looked at your link and I don't really know how they work


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

Cam's are bad! Don't use cam's as a conector! I have been in the fire service for years dealing with connections. *These guys are gona leak!*


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres the paint job, every thing is ready to go. Want to give it a test run, but the baby is sleepin. Start it up friday night.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice job. Is the pump set up to pump through the filter or draw from the filter?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

That looks so awesome. Congrats


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

so what's the verdict already??!!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Very nice job. Is the pump set up to pump through the filter or draw from the filter?


It draws water through the filter.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here it is in action.



















Look for the co2 line thet runs in before the pump, its diy co2, this is the misting in the tank.










When I first started it air was getting in where the white silicone is on the cap. It was the last thing I did on it, an only used one quick coat of glue. 
It was the only leak. Paint it up latter.

The flow seems to be very good. The pump is very quiet, Im 10' from it an can hardly hear it. Bio wheel filters on my other tank much louder. Fridge just kicked on now I cant hear it.

Im a little concerned about the co2 being to much over night. Its just under 2 bubbles per second. I tried to think of a quick easy way to make a drop checker but came up blank. Dont know how much better its working now, than with the old setup. Looks like it pumping alot of co2 into the tank. Check on the fish before I go to bed.

After I got it going, did a quick rescape on the plants. Filter kept the water pretty clear as I rooted around. Then changed 50% of the water.The co2 filled the hose to the pump with air, an caused it to loose its prime. Pulled the co2 line off to bleed it, an it started pumping. Next time Ill close the valves on the co2 line an pop the lids off the jugs.

If I made anter one Id use bulkheads an out the return at the top, so it wouldnt have a line running up in side it. Used 1/2" should of used 3/4".

Right now Im happy with the way its working. Its quieter than the hob, moves more water, an holds 10 times the media.

I hate to say this, but if you make one, do it at your own risk. Any time you mix a bunch of water, electricity, an something that removes water from the tank, there is a chance things will go bad. So be carefull. 

If anyone has any questions fell free. Let you all know how its doing in a couple weeks. Till then check out my stand an hood project.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

looks pretty cool and reminds me of the potato cannon I made out of PVC in high school.

What are you using for intake and outlets?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice job. My worry would be siphoning all of the water out of the tank onto the floor, but I'm just extremely cautious about that type of failure. I suggest moving the spray bar down to the bottom of the tank, so the CO2 mist can flow up through the plants and better supply them with CO2.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

> What are you using for intake and outlets?


In post #24 you can see a the intake on the right an spray bar on left.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Very nice job. My worry would be siphoning all of the water out of the tank onto the floor, but I'm just extremely cautious about that type of failure. I suggest moving the spray bar down to the bottom of the tank, so the CO2 mist can flow up through the plants and better supply them with CO2.


Thank you hoppy,

Thats a good thing to worry about. I used a lot of glue till every thing was water tight, then put silicone over all the seam on the inside. Made trim rings to cover seams on the top an bottom, used more glue, an silicone. If it did start to leak, it could only drain until water got below the first hole on the inlet pipe. It will suck in air an loose its prime. That hole is about 3" bellow the water line, Ill make more closer to the top.

I will move it to the bottom, the bubbles cloud the top of the tank, an I dont like the way it looks. Im glad you suggested it be moved.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

The co2 mist is much more efficent than the old method, of putting it into the intake of the hob. I had to unhook the bottles last night, glowlight tetras had their noses on the surface. Only hooked one up to day. Ill make a valve system so I can close the line, an dump the co2 out of another valve. Pain, but it will work for now.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Turned off co2 last night, this morning the fish were hurting. Opened valve to let air into tank. They recoverd quickly. Ill turn co2 off an hour before lights out tonight.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Picked up this plug today, its a presure test plug, an it fits inside a 4" pipe. With a couple turns on the wing nut it seals. Makes getting in the filter much simpler.



















I added an air pump to the tank that runs when the lights go off. The fish dont seem to be stressed in the morning. An the plants are doing better than ever, part of this may be due to better light. Algae seems to have backed off a little since the co2 is closer to a constant level. Though its only been running with the air pump a week, may be to soon to tell. Also moved the spray bar to the bottom of the tank, as suggested by Hoppy, this not only looks better, its working better.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

how is your filter media configured? held separate etc?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Florida_Larry said:


> how is your filter media configured? held separate etc?


Have a floss, couple sponges, an a couple of scrubbers. The ones that you use it the shower, cut the rope that held them together, an stuffed them into the bottom. Everything else is just stacked up. Thought about adding a bag of ceramic beads, but it been going about a month like this, an the water is clear as ever.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This is the best diy cannister filter that I've ever seen. It makes me want to make one for a nano tank!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*clwatkins10, *Im thinking about making one for my 55g. If I do Ill try to improve on it. Its cool to see you post on my thread, your love of plants is inspiring to me. The things youve been doing with emersed plants is pretty cool. Id like to see an update on your 55g low teck.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

What ideas do you have to improve on? One thing I can't decipher is what is the "bracket" that you use on the front to hold the pipes? Is that something you made?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mostly Id like to figure out an easyer way to make the canister. The build time ran a little long, so Ill try to find something that will lend its self to being a canister without as much modification. Id also like to keep the pipe from running up inside the canister, It takes up space that could be media, an creates a path for water to bypass being filtered. The bracket serves as a brace to keep pressure off the seal where the pluming leaves the canister. So when the valves are turned, an hoses pushed on the seal dosent break. I made it from a peice of the post that was used as the can.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

That thing is ridiculously awesome. I'd sit that puppy out in the open!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is amazing. How is it working out for you? I am really impressed with the way it turned out.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> That thing is ridiculously awesome. I'd sit that puppy out in the open!


Thanks prototype3



sewingalot said:


> That is amazing. How is it working out for you? I am really impressed with the way it turned out.


Hey sewingalot,

It's working good. I haven't had any real problems with it. I did move the pump to the intake line, it started chattering an I thought it might have been working to hard pulling water through the filter. Cleaned the filter at that time, about a month ago. Today I was messing around with the tank an noticed the pump was making a little extra noise, guess its telling me it's time to clean the filter. 

The only other issue, is it can be a pita to prime some times. With some thought I should be able to get this fixed, just haven't made any effort to do it, since it's really not that bad.


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

You've inspired me to give this a shot for my 36 bow front.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

That is one hell of a DIY canister!!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, this is a really great design! Best I've seen so far.

I've got a few questions though.

What is the top part? It looks like a square fitting that goes to a 4" pipe fitting. Where do I get one of those and what is it called?

As far as the Pressure test plug, where did you get it from? I see some on ebay, but they have exposed metal on them which makes me a little worried about long term corrosion. 

Is the vinyl safe to use in the aquarium? No leaching or degradation problems so far?

And again, I really like this design! Well done, especially with the plug part at the top (nobody else has that on their DIY filters).


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Zapins said:


> Yes, this is a really great design! Best I've seen so far.
> 
> I've got a few questions though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zappins, The top is made from a sch 40 4" coupler it's glued into a 5" vinyl post cap. If I did it again I would use a section of 8" pvc pipe for the body with a cap on the bottom, an a coupler from 8" to 4" on top. An make the pluming go onto the top.

The plug came from Lowes, it does have a galvinized bolt exposed on the bottom. After a year it is corroding a little, it could be painted or replaced with a stainless steel one. I don't worry about it, as galvinized pipe is often used for water. If it ever did start to look bad, its just a standard carige bolt an easy to replace.

No problems so far as I can see. Thanks for digging this up, I've been thinking of doing an update just to say its still working.


----------

